# Summit Raceway 4th annual New Years Day Race



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Check it out: http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/Newyears2006.pdf


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

we will also offer touring mod and 19 turn also 12th mod and any other class with a min of 4 entries. sorry this was left off the flyer. also anyone wanting to come on saturday we could have a warm up race if enough intrest is shown. so lets kick off the new year with a bang. for more info post here or call 260-471-2722 

Thanks Tracey


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry for the omission. The flyer has been updated to reflect the following changes;

Trophies awarded for - 
1/12 Stock, Modified
Touring Stock foam
Touring rubber tire 19 turn

Other available classes without trophies -
Touring Modified foam
Touring 19 turn foam

http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/Newyears2006.pdf

The raceway will be set up for road course the entire week after Christmas on through the New Years Race.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

There will be trophies for these four classes only: 1/12 scale stock, 1/12 scale Mod, Touring Car Stock, and Touring Car 19 turn rubber tire (Speed GT).


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

This would be a great warm-up race for the CRL series race scheduled for Summit R/C Raceway later in January. Check out what your series competitors are doing. If they are coming also, you gotta make the race to keep up... If they aren't coming, you can get the jump on them by making it out while they stay home!

If you have downloaded the flyer previously, please download it again. There have been minor changes in the classes to be run (as you have seen by the posts above...)


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

got a question. i might make it out. do i need to pre-regester or can i do it when and if i get there? thanks


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

you can sign up when you get there. we will stop taking entries around 11:00am racing starting at noon.

-Tracey


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

ok thanks hopen to be there. do u know a good base setup for a tc3?


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

sorry I have JRX-S but maybe one of the AE drivers can help you out


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

New Years on-road race we will be giving away 22 trophies plus door prizes.


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

Ok Onroad racers The track is setup and well stay road course until Jan 3rd this layout may change before the New Years day race and this Tuesday 12/27 will be a 12th scale and F1 points night although GT cars are welcome but no points. Track will be open 12 noon until 9pm everyday closed Wednesday as normal Satruday 10am open until 6 I believe for more info Call the track 260.471.2722 

-Tracey


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

so with this race coming up what can we expect? lots of Trophies and door prizes this should be a good race to tune up for the CRL event Jan 21st. I hope to see lots of good racing.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Trophies are in. There are 22 trophies in all and they are a material that I think is very tastefully done so they will look great on any shelf. Trophies and door prizes will be furnished by* Zimmerman Escavating *also* Nicks Hobby Shop* helping with door prizes. Raceway and hobby shop will be open at 9am till 5pm saturday New Years Eve. You can click here for raceday information. http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/Newyears2006.pdf See everyone this weekend. :hat:


----------

